# Using Dresser As Stand?



## jvance (Oct 18, 2012)

This question tends to get a lot of varied responses and I wanted to get some more input from you all on the forum. 

I recently purchased a 50g tall tank and want to put it on a dresser. I was planning on buying a smaller tank but the prices were better than expected. Anyway, there seems to be some debate over whether or not dressers work. 

I uploaded pictures to my gallery for you all to judge the situation. I added a part of the new aquarium for scale. Notice that the dresser has some stout feet on it - I am willing to saw those off if they are a concern. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I looked at my dresser times. I would reinforce this inside with angle iron, so that you can not see. Under the feet I would lay sheets of steel plate (10x10 cm) so that the force is distributed over the flooring.


----------



## drywall guy (Dec 16, 2012)

I would not do it unless you do some mods just like arthur7 posted.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed, and then really, you would be best off just building a stand. You can do a cheap enough DIY out of 2 x 4s


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I understand it this way: The chest of drawers is to be used as a show element, together with the aquarium.
It's a very nice dresser.


----------



## jvance (Oct 18, 2012)

There is another spot in the room that I think would be better for the aquarium but I was trying to use the setup of what I had before getting something new. I don't think I would ultimately be comfortable with using that dresser. Most likely I will go for a DIY or buying option.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Consider that the 55gal will weigh 500+lbs when filled and there will be inevitable splashing/spilling as time goes on that could damage the piece of furniture. I would invest in or build a proper stand.


----------

